# Quick advice... it’s not a poodle, but...



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Omg... this little guy is killing me! He’s at Orange Count Animal Shelter. I’ve been waiting until next year for a toy poodle puppy, but he’s killing me!

What do I do?










Argh!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He’s cute but you’re probably in for lots of veterinary expense. He has really bad front legs, especially the left one. He must have problems walking.

If he’s in pain, he might have less tolerance for other dogs too.

It depends on what you’re looking for. That would be too much for me, but everyone’s different.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you Dechi. That helped me make up my mind. I neede a “sign” and was thinking the first answer would help me. It did. Thanks for your opinion... I’m sure he’ll get adopted by someone pretty quickly.


----------

